#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > The Miscellaneous Zone >  >  Marketing Summer Report "Create Awareness of Banks Product offered by ING-Vysya"

## shivi.attitude

Here is the Marketing Summer Report "Create Awareness of Banks Product offered by ING-Vysya"

Decision-making is a fundamental part of the research process. Decisions regarding that what you want to do, how you want to do, what tools and techniques must be used for the successful completion of the project. In fact it is the researchers efficiency as a decision maker that makes project fruitful for those who concern to the area of study. Basically when we are playing with computer in every part of life, I used it in my project not for the ease of my but for the ease of result explanation to those who will read this project. The project presents the role of financial system in life of persons.

Please see the attached file along with this





  Similar Threads: guys can anyone please upload this text book "R.H.HAYES AND WHEEL WRIGHT, RESTORING OUR COMPETITIVE EDGE","COMPETING THROUGH MANUFACTURING, JOHN WILEY. NY, 1984" book on "theory of machines" and ME IIT kharagpur notes on "design of mc elements" How to Create Folder "CON" Hr summer training report on "AGENT RECRUITMENT SKILLS AND MARKET RESEARCH " Summer training report on  "reliance money" pdf download

----------

